# Anawbs Entries Close 29 September



## wee stu (12/9/06)

Just a quick reminder that entries for ANAWBS - the *Australian National Amateur Wine and Beer Show * close on Friday 29 September.

Full details can be found on the ANAWBS web site

Judging is held in Adelaide on Friday 6 and Sunday 8 October, with presentation day on Sunday 15 October.

This National Show has been running continuously for 27 years, and is open to *every * Australian amateur winemaker and brewer. There is no pre entry requirement. If you feel you have a beer that passes muster in this year's categories, or you are simply looking for feedback on your brews, we will welcome you with open arms.

Main collection point is 

A.R. Black & Co. 
67 Nelson St, 
Stepney SA 5069. 
Telephone (08) 8362 0040 

But, this year Victorian brewers also have the option of free transportation from the CellarPlus outlets at Clayton, Welling and North Melbourne. Full details on the ANAWBS web site.

And, don't forget, this is also the home of the Mash Paddle all grain comp - check out the extensive Mash Paddle thread  for more information on this.

Bring them on, and may the best beers triumph :super:


----------



## Jye (13/9/06)

Good one Stu, I have a few beer ready to send off and may even brew a Wit this weekend to send.

Unfortunately there is no category for my Blonde Rye


----------



## Aaron (13/9/06)

I'm just hoping my porter is ready for the Mash Paddle. I have unfortunately left i til the last minute and it will be bottled this week. I just hope it is not kept too cold once I drop it off so it has a chance to condition.


----------



## Tony (13/9/06)

i only have my mash paddle entry this year

and it will be there with bells on

Will post it early next week

cheers


----------



## wee stu (13/9/06)

Jye said:


> Unfortunately there is no category for my Blonde Rye



I can see it now, Rye beers for the 2007 Mash Paddle. At least there would be two entries


----------



## wee stu (14/9/06)

Melbourne Brewers please note closing date for entries to the cellar Plus depots is now *Monday 25 September. * 
Many of you may have already received this information by email or flier. The anawbs web site will be corrected soon.


----------



## Kai (16/9/06)

Sampling my porter right now, not sure what happened to the batch as there isn't much of it left.

With regards to the regular non-mash-paddle classes, is there a limit of one entry per person per class, stu?


----------



## Darren (17/9/06)

Kai said:


> Sampling my porter right now, not sure what happened to the batch as there isn't much of it left.
> 
> With regards to the regular non-mash-paddle classes, is there a limit of one entry per person per class, stu?




Kai,

In previous years it has been as many as you like in a class but you can't obviously put the same beer in twice. Probably best that stu confirms this though.

cheers

Darren


----------



## wee stu (17/9/06)

Darren is right on the money with this one.

Conditions of entry state: 

There is no limit to the number of entries an exhibitor may submit, except that no one wine orbeer may be entered in more than one class.

I can't decide which of my two experimental porters is less likely to trouble the mash paddle judges, as a result they will have the pleasure of adjudicating over both :lol:


----------



## Barry (17/9/06)

Good Day Stu
Does the bock and doppelbock class include maibock?


----------



## Aaron (17/9/06)

Barry said:


> Good Day Stu
> Does the bock and doppelbock class include maibock?


You would probably be best served having a read of the Style guides available from the ANAWBS web site as this is what they will be judged against. If your Maibock fits the style guides then go for it.


----------



## wee stu (17/9/06)

Barry said:


> Good Day Stu
> Does the bock and doppelbock class include maibock?



Not specifically Barry, and the way the guidelines have been written it is quite possible that a true maibock might lose points because, for example, its colour would be outside the stated range. The class really is based on traditional bock and doppelbock. 

If a maibock was entered, it would be considered, but against the guidelines as published. We will have access to the full BJCP guideines on the day, but the master class guidelines are already set for this year.

Whether we need to broaden the bock class further, is *another * item I can add to the list for the inevitable end of show post mortem.


----------



## Barry (17/9/06)

Good day Stu
Thanks for that, the colour was marginal in my case so no worries.


----------



## wee stu (19/9/06)

*NEWSFLASH!*

ANAWBS has just struck a deal with Brizzy Brew of Mashmaster  fame, that means *every * open class first place winner will have a mashmaster thermometer included in their prize package  .

This is in addition to the mash paddle prize package of plate wort chiller and thermometer previously announced.

American Pale Ale place getters still also get hop packages courtesy of ross at craftbrewer.

We are working on a suitable prize package for the kit only Australian Lager category also.

As I post this there are only 10 more sleeps until entries close. 

Too late to brew  , not to late too enter  


awrabest, stu


----------



## Batz (19/9/06)

wee stu said:


> *NEWSFLASH!*
> 
> ANAWBS has just struck a deal with Brizzy Brew of Mashmaster  fame, that means *every * open class first place winner will have a mashmaster thermometer included in their prize package
> 
> ...



Cheers guys :super: :super: 

Batz


----------



## wee stu (19/9/06)

Batz said:


> Cheers guys :super: :super:
> 
> Batz




Our pleasure Geoff.

For what it's worth, if the SABSOSA results are any guide, then your ANAWBS Scottish crown looks safe from challenge from this quarter  

Provided you have found the time to brew one yourself, that is  

I've bottled a last desperate attempt at redemption tonight, but my hopes are not high.


----------



## wee stu (24/9/06)

Just a reminder to any interested Melbourne brewers, the CellarPlus depots need your entries by *tomorrow* - Monday 25 August for free delivery - full details on the anawbs web site


----------



## Tony (25/9/06)

Well due to not relocation, new job, trying to sell house and long hours at work i didnt get to send off my entry to the mash paddle  

Good luck to all and i hope to be in it again next year.

cheers


----------



## Ross (25/9/06)

Tony said:


> Well due to not relocation, new job, trying to sell house and long hours at work i didnt get to send off my entry to the mash paddle
> 
> Good luck to all and i hope to be in it again next year.
> 
> cheers



Still heaps of time Tony, I'm not mailing mine off till Weds/Thurs

Cheers Ross


----------



## Coodgee (25/9/06)

didn't stu just post that the cut off was today?


----------



## Doc (25/9/06)

Dealine was today if you were getting your entries to a dropoff point in Melb.
If you are sending you have until Friday to get your entries in. Mine hit the postal system today.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wee stu (25/9/06)

Coodgee said:


> didn't stu just post that the cut off was today?



What doc said!

Melbourne drop off closed today.

Adelaide drop off and *all postal entries * to Adelaide still have until close of business Friday 29 September.

There is still time


----------



## Aaron (25/9/06)

Why do I always leave these things until the last minute? Hopefully I will get in to drop off the Mash Paddle winner by the end of the week.


----------



## Kai (25/9/06)

I hope you do too!

And I think stu means friday *29th* september


----------



## wee stu (25/9/06)

Kai said:


> I hope you do too!
> 
> And I think stu means friday *29th* september



Thank you Kai, I did indeed mean to say *Friday 29th Septembeer *  as the the closing date.


----------



## Tony (26/9/06)

I should have sent them 2 weeks ago. :angry: 

Wont get to the postoffice this week so will have to be next year.

Bad timing is all  

cheers


----------



## Coodgee (26/9/06)

thinking that I might have a go at this. I just happen to have a beer that fits the dry stout guidelines nicely. would it be disadvantagious to only send one 500ml bottle? seeing as that is the minimum submission allowed? and also I don't have a cheque book, would I have to get a money order?


----------



## Aaron (26/9/06)

Coodgee said:


> thinking that I might have a go at this. I just happen to have a beer that fits the dry stout guidelines nicely. would it be disadvantagious to only send one 500ml bottle? seeing as that is the minimum submission allowed? and also I don't have a cheque book, would I have to get a money order?


That won't be a problem at all Coodgee. Just means we won't be able to swill after judging is finished


----------



## ausdb (26/9/06)

To all the Westcoast Brewers memebers who gave me beers to get to ANAWBS I have just followed up the tracking number and can see that they have been delivered.

Plus no-one has rung about a beer soaked cardboard box  

Here's hoping some of them do well


----------



## Goat (26/9/06)

Thanks for your good work there Darryn !


----------



## Aaron (26/9/06)

ausdb said:


> To all the Westcoast Brewers memebers who gave me beers to get to ANAWBS I have just followed up the tracking number and can see that they have been delivered.
> 
> Plus no-one has rung about a beer soaked cardboard box
> 
> Here's hoping some of them do well


My plan didn't work then. Guess we have more competition! Looking to be a good turn out this year.


----------



## wee stu (27/9/06)

The boom gates are all but closed, but Adelaide brewers still have time for last minute entries.

Speaking of Adelaide brewers, if you are interested in helping out at ANAWBS as a steward, please contact me by email or PM and I can pass on full details. We can never have too many stewards.


----------



## Mr Bond (5/10/06)

Well, after an invitation from Wee Stu( the grain mill loan king)I am going to be doing some stewarding duties 2morrow at the ANAWBS comp.

Who else from the Adelaide Chapter of AHB will be there to judge/Steward?

Look forward to meeting some other AHB regulars, as well as some post judging tastings(OH yeah).

Seeya 2 morrow One and all!


----------



## wee stu (5/10/06)

Brauluver said:


> Who else from the Adelaide Chapter of AHB will be there to judge/Steward?
> 
> Look forward to meeting some other AHB regulars, as well as some post judging tastings(OH yeah).
> 
> Seeya 2 morrow One and all![/color][/font]



There is a good crowd of AHB regulars on deck tomorrow, as well as a number of professional brewer representatives - from the big boys to the micro crowd, as well as the guys from TAFE who are in the midst of setting up their own commercial quality micro brewery. 

Many thanks to all the AHB members who have entered. Numbers are up 51% on last year  , and from the looks of it, the all grain sector has grown by even more. 

Even though beer judging will be finished by Sunday 8 October, I have to ask you for a little bit of patience with the results coming out. 

We have a 27 year tradition at ANAWBS that results are not published until the presentation day, which this year is Sunday 15 October. 

We are also a wine show as well as a beer show, and the wine isn't even judged until next week - so it could be construed as a bit rude if we announced part of the winners list before the rest of the comp was even judged  

Best of luck to all who entered.

awrabest, stu


----------



## Batz (5/10/06)

wee stu said:


> Brauluver said:
> 
> 
> > Who else from the Adelaide Chapter of AHB will be there to judge/Steward?
> ...




Great Stu I know you all put tons of work into this comp.
Next year I hope to be able to come over and help out.

Batz


----------



## wee stu (5/10/06)

Batz said:


> Great Stu I know you all put tons of work into this comp.
> Next year I hope to be able to come over and help out.
> 
> Batz



Cool, maybe you can even bring my cap back with you :lol:


----------



## doglet (5/10/06)

Good luck to Wee Stu and all the judges, stewards, sandwich makers, data collectors and general lackies!

Running a brew comp is a difficult yet rewarding task that many people don't get a chance to see. I encourage anyone who has never been to a comp to contact the coordinators beforehand to offer your services and to have a go.

Cheers
Tim (SABSOSA secretary)


----------



## wee stu (5/10/06)

doglet said:


> Good luck to Wee Stu and all the judges, stewards, sandwich makers, data collectors and general lackies!
> 
> Running a brew comp is a difficult yet rewarding task that many people don't get a chance to see. I encourage anyone who has never been to a comp to contact the coordinators beforehand to offer your services and to have a go.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words Tim. 

This year it has been very encouraging to see sabsosa and anawbs increasingly functioning as complementary, not competing, events. 

The current anawbs committee certainly wishes sabsosa well :super: .


----------



## sinkas (9/10/06)

So what happened, did a AHB brewer win this thing or what?


----------



## Kai (9/10/06)

We'll all find out after the presentation ceremony next weekend, that's when results get announced.


----------



## jayse (9/10/06)

sinkas said:


> So what happened, did a AHB brewer win this thing or what?



A Australian homebrewer did win the paddle :lol: 


Boozed, broozed and broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## wee stu (9/10/06)

Patience is a virtue, so they tell me. 

One thing to be born in mind with ANAWBS is that it is a Wine as well as a beer show, and the wine hasn't even started to be judged yet. As a committee, we don't officially ratify all the results until the whole show has finished. 

On Sunday night, after the presentations are done and dusted, I will post a list of placegetters and major trophy winners here. The rest of the results will hit the anawbs web site very shortly after. As soon as I know they are on the show web site, I will post that news here too.


----------



## jagerbrau (10/10/06)

Congrates stu week end off went off well, was great to meet every one. Changed my POV on comps, just listening to the feed back given by judges was more offen than not positive. plan on brewing for comps in future, was good to speak to the wine lads as well, both stu and these lads put on a great weekend.

Just a pitty had a friend from the country down, so couldnt make the wheatie both days.


----------



## BrissyBrew (10/10/06)

An A+ for organisation, and all the effort put in by the organisers, stewarts and judges.


----------



## Kai (10/10/06)

Yes, an A++ for effort from all the Stuarts involved.


----------



## wee stu (10/10/06)

Thanks for that Kai  

But as jagerbrau's post acknowledges, this was no one man show. 

At last count there were something like 25 judges, 15 stewards, 6 computer people, 2 BBQ operators, and no doubt others I have temporarily forgotten, involved in the beer judging alone.

And that is only the start of the story, as the wine comp (with 3 times as many entries :huh: ) only started judgiing today


----------



## Mr Bond (12/10/06)

Yeah as a steward on the Friday , I had a ball!
Met some other brewers, tasted a Sh*tload of beers, had an insight into what goes into a comp(heaps of effort), and got to learn a huge amount and tweak my palate with the help of the judges.

Judging is not the dream gig that many would imagine, many furrowed brows and serious discussions and comprehensive notes were generated.
stewarding was the best gig as i got to taste a bigger variety and pick and choose my tasters.Washing ,drying and confirming tallys in between pouring and tasting in the backroom was an excellent opportunity to improve my tasting skills.

get on board next year all you adelaieians


----------

